# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  نبذه عن مؤسس مصر الحديثه وافضل من حكمها ( محمد على باشا )

## محمود زايد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*نبذه عن مؤسس مصر الحديثه وافضل من حكمها محمد على باشا* 


تولى محمد على الحكم في مصر بإرادة زعماء الشعب المصرى ونزولا على رأيهم فى 13 مايو 1805 وقد استعان محمد على بالزعامة الشعبية في بداية حكمه لارساء قواعد السلطة وكان محمد على من الحكام الذين أطلق عليهم المؤرخون  الحكام المصلحين المستنيرين وان شاب حكمه نوع من الحكم المطلق لارساء قواعد الاصلاح وكانت حكومة محمد على تشكل نوعا من الديكتاتورية المركزية مع شئ من الشورى التى كفلت وجودها تلك المجالس المتعددة التى انشاها لبحث المشروعات واعدادها قبل أن تعرض عليه وكان المجلس العالي هو أهم هذه المجالس . وقد صدر إلى الكتخدا محمد بك لاظ أوغلي أمر تأسيسه في 27 نوفمبر1824  وكان يسمى بأسماء كثيرة منها مجلس القلعة وديوان الخديوي ومجلس العموم واخذ المجلس يعقد اجتماعاته السنوية ابتدا من 2 سبتمبر 1829 وكان المجلس يتكون من بعض رجال الأقاليم المنتخبين وكذلك علماء من الأزهر واثنان من كبار التجار وكاتبان وشيخ عن كل مديرية على أن يستبدل الجميع كل سنة وبالاضافة المجلس العالي كانت هناك دواوين ومجالس أخري كمجلس الصحة وديوان التجارة وجمعية الحقانية وديوان الجهادية .
وفى بداية حكم محمد على أرسلت انجلترا حملة على مصر تسمى حملة فريزر التى احتلت الاسكندرية في 21 مارس 1807 ولكنها هزمت هزيمة ساحقة في رشيد في 31 مارس 1807 وفى الحماد في 21 أبريل وسقط مئات القتلى والجرحى من الانجليز وقد انسحب الانجليز من مصر بعد مقاومة الشعب المصرى البطل في سبتمبر 1807.وقد شيد محمد على امبراطورية عظيمة ضمت الجزيرة العربية والسودان والشام فكانت أول امبراطورية عربية أسيوية أفريقية في التاريخ الحديث ولكن الدول الغربية وخاصة بريطانيا راعها هذا التجمع العربي القوى وانتهزت بريطانيا الأزمة بين تركيا ومصر (1839 /1841) فادعت أنها حامية للسلطان العثماني ضد محمد على وانتهى الأمر بانسحاب محمد على من الجزيرة العربية والشام .وقد كانت سياسة محمد على تهدف إلى بناء دولة مصرية عصرية . فاهتم بالتعليم العالي وإيفاد البعثات وانشا مدرسة الهندسة ببولاق سنة 1819 وهى أول مدرسة عالية أنشئت في عهد محمد على وفى سنة 1834 انشا مدرسة أخري للهندسة في بولاق كما انشا مدرسة الطب سنة 1827 في أبى زعبل لتكون على مقربة من المستشفى العسكرى هناك وتولى إدارة المدرسة الدكتور كلوت بك وفى سنة 1837 تم نقل مدرسة الطب إلى قصر العينى لتكون داخل العاصمة كما الحقت بها مدرسة للصيدلة .كما أمر محمد على ببناء مدرسة الالسن بناء على اقتراح رفاعة رافع الطهطاوى أنشئت في سنة 1836 واختير لها سراي الألفي بالازبكية وفى سنة 1837 اصبح الطهطاوى ناظر لهذه المدرسة .كما انشا العديد من المدارس الثانوية وانشا المدارس الابتدائية الكثيرة في الأقاليم .وكان محمد على يرى انه من الحكمة عدم الاستمرار في الاعتماد على الخبراء الأجانب فارسل نفرا من المصريين إلى أوروبا ليأخذوا عن الغرب فنونه ويحترفوا لغاته وتجاربه .وكانت مطبعة السعادة أوالمطبعة الاميرية في بولاق أول مطبعة أنشئت في عهد محمد على وقد تأسست في 1820 ولكنها بدأت أعمالها في سنة 1822 وبمضى الوقت ازداد عدد المطابع في مصر .وبالنسبة للصحافة اصدر محمد على امره بانشاء الصحيفة الرسمية (الوقائع المصرية ) وكان الغرض من إنشائها كما جاء في العدد الأول هو نشر أوامر وتعليمات الديوان العالي .ولما كان الباشا قد أقام إمبراطورية عربية كبرى فانه اهتم بالجيش اهتماما فائقا وانشا المدارس المتخصصة كمدرسة المشاة سنة 1820 ومدرسة الفرسان 1831 ومدرسة المدفعية في نفس العام بالإضافة إلى فرق المهندسين والخدمة الطبية وقد بدا محمد على تجربة رائدة في هذا المضمار فقد جند المصريين لاول مرة مع بداية العقد الثالث من القرن التاسع عشر واثبت المصريون في معاركهم في ثلوج جبال اليونان وعلى خط الاستواء في السودان انهم بحق خير أجناد الأرض . كما انشا الباشا أسطولا مصريا عظيما أقام ترسانة كبيرة للسفن بالإسكندرية وكان المنوط به إنشاء وصناعة السفن المسيو سيريزى أما إدارة المدرسة فكانت في يد المسيو بيسون .كما اقتحم الوالى العظيم ميدان الصناعة وبدا بالصناعات الحربية وقد عمل محمد على على تحويل جزء كبير من قلعة الجبل إلى دار للصناعة حيث كان يعمل الآلاف من المصريين في صب المدافع وصناعة الذخيرة والسروج والحدوات والمسامير والأقفال والصناديق .وانشا الباشا 18 مصنعا للغزل والنسيج في المدن المصرية الكبرى ولم يقتصر عمل هذه المصانع على صناعة نسيج الأقطان بل عملت المصانع على نسج الصوف والكتان والحرير لتغطية استهلاك الإمبراطورية المصرية كلها . كما اهتم الباشا بصناعة السكر ومضارب الأرز والصناعات المعدنية كصناعة ألواح الحديد والنحاس وقطع الغيار للمصانع المختلفة واهتم أيضا بصناعات الزجاج ودبغ الجلود والصابون والورق والمواد الكيماوية .أما بالنسبة للزراعة فان بصمات محمد على لاتزال واضحة عليها فقد بدا بمسح الأراضي وتنظيم الضرائب 1813 وحرر الفلاحين من التبعية لنظام الالتزام ووزع الأراضي على الفلاحين على شكل ملكية انتفاع ولكن المآثر الكبرى لمحمد على تقع في تطوير الرى ونشأت فكرة تشييد السدود وحفر الترع واقامة القناطر وقد أمر الباشا بإنشاء السدود كسد ترعة الفرعونية 1805 كما أمر بحفر نحو 40 ترعة بين كبيرة وصغيرة أهمها ترعة المحمودية وهى ترعة الإسكندرية القديمة أو خليج الإشرافية نسبة إلى الاسكندر المقدوني الذي قام بحفرها خلال القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد كي يمد مدينته الإسكندرية بالمياه أو نسبة إلى الملك الاشرف برسباى الذي أعاد حفرها الاان هذه الترعة سرعان ما طمست بالرمال وقد تطلب الحفر مجهودات جبارة ويبلغ طولها 80,252 كيلو متر واستغرق حفرها نحو عام واحتفل بافتتاح الترعة وبدخول مياه النيل إلى الإسكندرية مباشرة في 24 يناير 1820 .أما القناطر الخيرية فقد كانت من أفكار الباشا العظيم طبقا لماذكر مدير الرى في ذلك الوقت لينان دى بلفون وان الباشا أمر بالبدءفى المشروع طبقا لتصميم لينان باشا سنة 1833 الاان العمل توقف حتى سنة 1842 ثم استؤنف تحت إشراف المسيو موجيل واخيرا وضع محمد على حجر الأساس للقناطر الخيرية في 9ابريل 1847 وان كان العمل قد بدا في المشروع قبل ذلك التاريخ وقد انتهى العمل في المشروع بعد وفاة محمد على وفى عهد سعيد باشا سنة 1861 ويقول المسيو شتيلد أن مشروع القناطر الخيرية كان يعد من اكبر أعمال الرى في العالم كله في ذلك العهد .كما انه في حوالي في سنة 1821اكتشف الفرنسى جوميل القطن طويل التيلة والذى اعجب به محمد على .كما أقام محمد على نظام التجارة الخارجية والداخلية ومن أهم ماثر قوله "اننى اجتهد لكى يكون منصرفى اقل من ايرادى " وكان واضح فهم الباشا للميزان التجارى .وهذا ماجعله مؤسس مصر الحديثة بحق

*تحياتى لكم *

----------


## Abdou Basha

شكرا يا محمود ...
موضوع يحتاج إلى قراء متأنية ..

----------


## المفكر

*سبقتني يا حوده
أنا برضه كنت عامل موضوع عن محمد علي
بس كنت مستني عشان بحط فيه اللمسات الخيرة
أصله كان 35 صفحة وكنت هانزله على أجزاء
بس اللي سبق أكل النبق
موضوعك جميل ومختار أحداث مهمة عشان تتكلم عنها
شكرا على مجهودك*

----------


## محمود زايد

> شكرا يا محمود ...
> موضوع يحتاج إلى قراء متأنية ..


*
العفو يا عبده 
ومحمد على يحتاج الى كتب ومجلدات لانه راجل عظيم وللاسف فى مصر لم نعطيه حقه فى التكريم ويكفى ماقاله الشاعر فاروق جويده عن حفله تكريم محمد على بمناسبه مرور200 سنه على توليه حكم مصر ان اهدار ذكرى محمد على بهذه القسوة خيانه للتاريخ واعتداء صارخ على ذاكرة شعب عظيم احتفلنا بنابليون المحتل ولم نحتفل بالمؤسس لبلدنا 
وشكرا على مرورك *

----------


## محمود زايد

> *سبقتني يا حوده
> أنا برضه كنت عامل موضوع عن محمد علي
> بس كنت مستني عشان بحط فيه اللمسات الخيرة
> أصله كان 35 صفحة وكنت هانزله على أجزاء
> بس اللي سبق أكل النبق
> موضوعك جميل ومختار أحداث مهمة عشان تتكلم عنها
> شكرا على مجهودك*


*لا ياغالى انت نزل موضوعك لانه اكيد هايبقى عن حياه محمد على كلها وانا عاوز احمل واشوف الى انت عامله لانى بحب  الراجل ده جدا واعتبره عقليه قياديه فذه انا موضوعى مختصر انما انت موضوعك هايكون كبير وتناول كل جوانب حياته 
فياريت تنزله يا ابراهيم وادينا بنكمل بعض يا سيدى 
ماشى ياجميل مستنى موضوعك وشكرا على مرورك*

----------


## المفكر

> *لا ياغالى انت نزل موضوعك لانه اكيد هايبقى عن حياه محمد على كلها وانا عاوز احمل واشوف الى انت عامله لانى بحب  الراجل ده جدا واعتبره عقليه قياديه فذه انا موضوعى مختصر انما انت موضوعك هايكون كبير وتناول كل جوانب حياته 
> فياريت تنزله يا ابراهيم وادينا بنكمل بعض يا سيدى 
> ماشى ياجميل مستنى موضوعك وشكرا على مرورك*


[COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="4"][FONT="Arial Black"]ماشي يا غالي
هانزل موضوعي بس بعد مده
لسببين
أولا عشان موضوعك موجود
ولسه مخدش حقه فعلن
وثانيا انا منزل موضوع في قاعة لقاءات في حب الله واخد كل وقتي في المنتدى
وعلى فكره هوا مش واخد حياة محمد على كلها
بس المواقف اللي أنا واخدها مركز عليها جدا
وجايبها من مصادر موثوق فيها
إن شاء الله يعجبك طالما طلعت من عشاق محمد على زي حلاتي
أخوك

----------


## محمود زايد

> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="4"][FONT="Arial Black"]ماشي يا غالي
> هانزل موضوعي بس بعد مده
> لسببين
> أولا عشان موضوعك موجود
> ولسه مخدش حقه فعلن
> وثانيا انا منزل موضوع في قاعة لقاءات في حب الله واخد كل وقتي في المنتدى
> وعلى فكره هوا مش واخد حياة محمد على كلها
> بس المواقف اللي أنا واخدها مركز عليها جدا
> وجايبها من مصادر موثوق فيها
> ...



*اوك يا ابراهيم منتظرك 
وبالتوفيق لك فى موضوع صحابه سيد الانام الى انا رايح اشوفه دلوقتى علشان اشوف مجهودك المميز 
تحياتى لك يابرهومه *

----------


## كتكوتة مصر

احمدك يا رب بحث وجه لحد عندي لاني انا مطلوب مني في المدرسة بحث عن محمد علي باشا انا بشكرك يا اخي محمود زايد عليه كل الشكر

----------


## محمود زايد

> احمدك يا رب بحث وجه لحد عندي لاني انا مطلوب مني في المدرسة بحث عن محمد علي باشا انا بشكرك يا اخي محمود زايد عليه كل الشكر


*العفو يا كتكوته وان شاء الله يكون مفيد ليكى واى خدمه احنا تحت الامر 
تحياتى*

----------


## جوليا

معلومات تاريخية رائعة


اشكرك لطرحك القيم وموضوعك المميز

----------


## khaled4

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نبذه عن مؤسس مصر الحديثه وافضل من حكمها محمد على باشا* 


*تولى محمد على الحكم في مصر بإرادة زعماء الشعب المصرى ونزولا على رأيهم فى 13 مايو 1805 وقد استعان محمد على بالزعامة الشعبية في بداية حكمه لارساء قواعد السلطة وكان محمد على من الحكام الذين أطلق عليهم المؤرخون الحكام المصلحين المستنيرين وان شاب حكمه نوع من الحكم المطلق لارساء قواعد الاصلاح وكانت حكومة محمد على تشكل نوعا من الديكتاتورية المركزية مع شئ من الشورى التى كفلت وجودها تلك المجالس المتعددة التى انشاها لبحث المشروعات واعدادها قبل أن تعرض عليه وكان المجلس العالي هو أهم هذه المجالس . وقد صدر إلى الكتخدا محمد بك لاظ أوغلي أمر تأسيسه في 27 نوفمبر1824 وكان يسمى بأسماء كثيرة منها مجلس القلعة وديوان الخديوي ومجلس العموم واخذ المجلس يعقد اجتماعاته السنوية ابتدا من 2 سبتمبر 1829 وكان المجلس يتكون من بعض رجال الأقاليم المنتخبين وكذلك علماء من الأزهر واثنان من كبار التجار وكاتبان وشيخ عن كل مديرية على أن يستبدل الجميع كل سنة وبالاضافة المجلس العالي كانت هناك دواوين ومجالس أخري كمجلس الصحة وديوان التجارة وجمعية الحقانية وديوان الجهادية .
وفى بداية حكم محمد على أرسلت انجلترا حملة على مصر تسمى حملة فريزر التى احتلت الاسكندرية في 21 مارس 1807 ولكنها هزمت هزيمة ساحقة في رشيد في 31 مارس 1807 وفى الحماد في 21 أبريل وسقط مئات القتلى والجرحى من الانجليز وقد انسحب الانجليز من مصر بعد مقاومة الشعب المصرى البطل في سبتمبر 1807.وقد شيد محمد على امبراطورية عظيمة ضمت الجزيرة العربية والسودان والشام فكانت أول امبراطورية عربية أسيوية أفريقية في التاريخ الحديث ولكن الدول الغربية وخاصة بريطانيا راعها هذا التجمع العربي القوى وانتهزت بريطانيا الأزمة بين تركيا ومصر (1839 /1841) فادعت أنها حامية للسلطان العثماني ضد محمد على وانتهى الأمر بانسحاب محمد على من الجزيرة العربية والشام .وقد كانت سياسة محمد على تهدف إلى بناء دولة مصرية عصرية . فاهتم بالتعليم العالي وإيفاد البعثات وانشا مدرسة الهندسة ببولاق سنة 1819 وهى أول مدرسة عالية أنشئت في عهد محمد على وفى سنة 1834 انشا مدرسة أخري للهندسة في بولاق كما انشا مدرسة الطب سنة 1827 في أبى زعبل لتكون على مقربة من المستشفى العسكرى هناك وتولى إدارة المدرسة الدكتور كلوت بك وفى سنة 1837 تم نقل مدرسة الطب إلى قصر العينى لتكون داخل العاصمة كما الحقت بها مدرسة للصيدلة .كما أمر محمد على ببناء مدرسة الالسن بناء على اقتراح رفاعة رافع الطهطاوى أنشئت في سنة 1836 واختير لها سراي الألفي بالازبكية وفى سنة 1837 اصبح الطهطاوى ناظر لهذه المدرسة .كما انشا العديد من المدارس الثانوية وانشا المدارس الابتدائية الكثيرة في الأقاليم .وكان محمد على يرى انه من الحكمة عدم الاستمرار في الاعتماد على الخبراء الأجانب فارسل نفرا من المصريين إلى أوروبا ليأخذوا عن الغرب فنونه ويحترفوا لغاته وتجاربه .وكانت مطبعة السعادة أوالمطبعة الاميرية في بولاق أول مطبعة أنشئت في عهد محمد على وقد تأسست في 1820 ولكنها بدأت أعمالها في سنة 1822 وبمضى الوقت ازداد عدد المطابع في مصر .وبالنسبة للصحافة اصدر محمد على امره بانشاء الصحيفة الرسمية (الوقائع المصرية ) وكان الغرض من إنشائها كما جاء في العدد الأول هو نشر أوامر وتعليمات الديوان العالي .ولما كان الباشا قد أقام إمبراطورية عربية كبرى فانه اهتم بالجيش اهتماما فائقا وانشا المدارس المتخصصة كمدرسة المشاة سنة 1820 ومدرسة الفرسان 1831 ومدرسة المدفعية في نفس العام بالإضافة إلى فرق المهندسين والخدمة الطبية وقد بدا محمد على تجربة رائدة في هذا المضمار فقد جند المصريين لاول مرة مع بداية العقد الثالث من القرن التاسع عشر واثبت المصريون في معاركهم في ثلوج جبال اليونان وعلى خط الاستواء في السودان انهم بحق خير أجناد الأرض . كما انشا الباشا أسطولا مصريا عظيما أقام ترسانة كبيرة للسفن بالإسكندرية وكان المنوط به إنشاء وصناعة السفن المسيو سيريزى أما إدارة المدرسة فكانت في يد المسيو بيسون .كما اقتحم الوالى العظيم ميدان الصناعة وبدا بالصناعات الحربية وقد عمل محمد على على تحويل جزء كبير من قلعة الجبل إلى دار للصناعة حيث كان يعمل الآلاف من المصريين في صب المدافع وصناعة الذخيرة والسروج والحدوات والمسامير والأقفال والصناديق .وانشا الباشا 18 مصنعا للغزل والنسيج في المدن المصرية الكبرى ولم يقتصر عمل هذه المصانع على صناعة نسيج الأقطان بل عملت المصانع على نسج الصوف والكتان والحرير لتغطية استهلاك الإمبراطورية المصرية كلها . كما اهتم الباشا بصناعة السكر ومضارب الأرز والصناعات المعدنية كصناعة ألواح الحديد والنحاس وقطع الغيار للمصانع المختلفة واهتم أيضا بصناعات الزجاج ودبغ الجلود والصابون والورق والمواد الكيماوية .أما بالنسبة للزراعة فان بصمات محمد على لاتزال واضحة عليها فقد بدا بمسح الأراضي وتنظيم الضرائب 1813 وحرر الفلاحين من التبعية لنظام الالتزام ووزع الأراضي على الفلاحين على شكل ملكية انتفاع ولكن المآثر الكبرى لمحمد على تقع في تطوير الرى ونشأت فكرة تشييد السدود وحفر الترع واقامة القناطر وقد أمر الباشا بإنشاء السدود كسد ترعة الفرعونية 1805 كما أمر بحفر نحو 40 ترعة بين كبيرة وصغيرة أهمها ترعة المحمودية وهى ترعة الإسكندرية القديمة أو خليج الإشرافية نسبة إلى الاسكندر المقدوني الذي قام بحفرها خلال القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد كي يمد مدينته الإسكندرية بالمياه أو نسبة إلى الملك الاشرف برسباى الذي أعاد حفرها الاان هذه الترعة سرعان ما طمست بالرمال وقد تطلب الحفر مجهودات جبارة ويبلغ طولها 80,252 كيلو متر واستغرق حفرها نحو عام واحتفل بافتتاح الترعة وبدخول مياه النيل إلى الإسكندرية مباشرة في 24 يناير 1820 .أما القناطر الخيرية فقد كانت من أفكار الباشا العظيم طبقا لماذكر مدير الرى في ذلك الوقت لينان دى بلفون وان الباشا أمر بالبدءفى المشروع طبقا لتصميم لينان باشا سنة 1833 الاان العمل توقف حتى سنة 1842 ثم استؤنف تحت إشراف المسيو موجيل واخيرا وضع محمد على حجر الأساس للقناطر الخيرية في 9ابريل 1847 وان كان العمل قد بدا في المشروع قبل ذلك التاريخ وقد انتهى العمل في المشروع بعد وفاة محمد على وفى عهد سعيد باشا سنة 1861 ويقول المسيو شتيلد أن مشروع القناطر الخيرية كان يعد من اكبر أعمال الرى في العالم كله في ذلك العهد .كما انه في حوالي في سنة 1821اكتشف الفرنسى جوميل القطن طويل التيلة والذى اعجب به محمد على .كما أقام محمد على نظام التجارة الخارجية والداخلية ومن أهم ماثر قوله "اننى اجتهد لكى يكون منصرفى اقل من ايرادى " وكان واضح فهم الباشا للميزان التجارى .وهذا ماجعله مؤسس مصر الحديثة بحق*

*تحياتى لكم * 
*بارك الله فيك و انا من اشد المعجبين بعصر و سياسه محمد على رحمه الله*

----------


## محمود زايد

> معلومات تاريخية رائعة
> 
> 
> اشكرك لطرحك القيم وموضوعك المميز


*العفو اختى جوليا وشكرا على مرورك الكريم *

----------


## محمود زايد

*العفو اخى خالد وشكرا على مرورك*

----------


## ossamae

*محمد على والى مصر الحقيقة مقتبس من كتاب الدولة العثمانية اسباب النهوض واسباب السقوط**محمد باشا والي مصر:

كان محمد علي شخصية سيئة السمعة معروفاً بالقسوة وغلظة الكبد ترسله الدولة العثمانية لتأديب القرى التي تتأخر في دفع مايفرض عليها من المال، فيعسكر هو وأفراد حملته التأديبية حول القرية ينهبون ويسلبون ويفزعون الآمنين، حتى يرى أهل القرية أن الأفضل لهم أن يدفعوا الأموال المطلوبة وإن أبهظثهم وكان محباً للعظمة الى حد الجنون[221].

جاء محمد علي الى مصر على رأس فرقة من الروملي لإخراج الفرنسيين منها، واستطاع بمكره ودهاءه أن يكسب ثقة العلماء في مصر وسعى في القضاء على منافسيه على ولاية مصر بطرق ملتوية وماكرة وخبيثة حتى أصبح والياً على مصر ابتداءً من 20 ربيع الأول سنة 1220هـ الموافق 18 يونيو سنة 1805م[222].

وعلى الرغم من أن محمد علي قد ابدى حماساً شديداً لكي يصبح خادماً مطيعاً للسلطان[223]، وأبد في سبيل ذلك كثيراً من عبارات التذلل والخضوع للسلطان ودولته[224]، إلا أن السلطان كان على وشك أن يدرك أبعاد هذه العبارات، مظهراً بذلك تخوفه من هذا الوالي الجديد، فأمر بنقله عن ولاية مصر، إلا أن تدخل العلماء مرة أخرى قد جعل السلطان يصدر فرماناً آخر بتثبيته على ولاية مصر في 24 شعبان سنة 1221هـ/ 6 نوفمبر 1806م[225].

ومن هنا بدأ محمد علي في تدعيم مركزه الشخصي وتثبيت الولاية في شخصه، وبالتالي في سلالته وهناك اسئلة كثيرة تحتاج الى اجابة منها ماحقيقة الدور الذي قام به محمد علي من أجل المصالح الفرنسية والبريطانية؟ ومن الذي كان خلف القضاء على الدولة السعودية الأولى وعلى ضم الشام الى مصر؟ هذه أسئلة نحاول حلها من خلال الدراسة التاريخية الواعية.

ثالثاً: المؤرخ عبدالرحمن الجبرتي يصف محمد علي:

وصف المؤرخ الجبرتي محمد علي بأنه مخادع وكذاب يحلف الأيمان الكاذبة، ظالم لاعهد له ولا ذمة يضمر السوء واستخدم العسف والجور في نفس الوقت الذي يعد فيه بالعدل، لايخفف من عسفه وظلمه واستبداده استجداء شيخ[226]. ولقد دعت هذه الصفات البعض بأن يصور محمد علي بأنه ميكافللي ، أو أنه تعلم على فكر ميكافللي صاحب نظرية الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ، فقيل له -اي محمد علي- : مرة أن ميكافللي ألف كتاباً اسمه الامير، فكلف أحد النصارى المحيطين به، وقد أعتاد أن يكون أغلب مرافقيه من النصارى واليهود، واسمه أرتين بترجمة هذا الكتاب وأن يوافيه كل يوم بصفحة مترجمة، فلما وصل الى الصفحة العاشرة توقف عن المواصلة قائلاً بأنه يمتلك من الحيل مالم يخطر لمكيافللي على بال[227].

ولقد علق بعض الكتّاب على ذلك بأن هذه الصفات التي رشحت محمد علي لأن يصبح والياً على مصر[228] وتلك الصفة القذرة من حب الزعامة والى حد الجنون، وقسوة القلب، والنظر الى الذات وعدم المبالاة بالاسلام هي التي تبحث عنها المحافل الماسونية لصناعة الأبطال الذين يدمرون والاسلام ودولة الخلافة من داخلها.

رابعاً: محمد علي والماسونية:

لم يكن من السهل على شاب قليل الخبرة وقليل المعرفة بمصر وطبيعتها أن يصل الى ما وصل إليه محمد علي مهما كانت قدرته أو ذكاؤه إلا إذا كان يستند الى قوة تخطط له وتعينه على تحقيق أهدافه وتسخره في نفس الوقت لتحقيق أهدافها ، وبخاصة أنه كما ذكر عن نفسه لا يصلح للولاية وليس من الوزراء ولا من الأمراء ولا من أكابر الدولة[229] وهذه الصفات حقيقية له مهما كان غرضه من قولها، ولهذا نجد أنفسنا أمام العديد من التساؤلا، لماذا ثارت الفرقة الألبانية بالذات التي يحتل فيها هو الرجل الثاني دون بقية الفرق العثمانية وأبعدت "خسرو باشا" عن الولاية تحت دعوى تأخر رواتبهم؟ ولماذا أندفع العلماء لتعيين قائد القوة الألبانية الثائرة طاهر باشا قائمقاماً ينوب عن الوالي المطرود ثم يقتل بعد عشرين يوماً؟ ولماذا يطرد الوالي الجديد أحمد باشا بعد توليه بيوم واحد فقط؟ ولماذا يساعد محمد علي خورشيد باشا في تولي الولاية ثم ينقلب عليه؟ وكيف استطاع محمد علي أن يفي برواتب الجند وبخاصة بعد استيلاء المماليك في الصعيد على مخصصات الأهالي هناك؟ ولماذا ولماذا؟ جوانب كثيرة يكتنفها الغموض!!!

وتشير كثير من الأدلة الى أن هذه القوة -التي لم تكن ظاهرة- هي الحركة الماسونية التي انبعثت في مصر سنة 1798م علي يد رجال الحملة الفرنسية حيث مهد لها نابليون، ثم أسس خلفه كليبر ومعه مجموعة من ضباط الجيش الفرنسيين الماسونيين محفلاً في القاهرة سمي محفل إيزيسي، وأوجدوا له طريقة خاصة به هي الطريقة الممفيسية أو الطريقة الشرقية القديمة[230]. وقد تمكن هذا المحفل من أن يضم إليه بعض الأعضاء من المصريين وإن كانوا قلة، ثم أنحل هذا المحفل رسمياً في أعقاب اغتيال كليبر سنة 1800م، وظل أعضاؤه يعملون في الخفاء وبسرية. 

ويشير المنشور الأول الذي وزعه نابليون على المصريين الى أنه قد سعى لنشر هذه الأفكار منذ بداية وصول الحملة فيذكر فيه قولوا لهم - أي المصريين- أن جميع الناس متساوون عند الله وأن الشيء الذي يفرقهم عن بعضهم هو العقل والفضائل والعلوم فقط[231] ويبدو تزعم الحملة الفرنسية للفكر الماسوني واضحاً منذ بدايتهم ولقد حاولوا فرض العادات الخبيثة التي استهجنها المسلمون في مصر كالبغاء والسفور وتشجيع النساء من الحرافيش ونساء الهوى على ارتكاب المحرمات بشكل علني واضح، حيث يعد هذا الأمر من بين أساليب انتشار الماسونية[232].

وتوحي بعض الدلائل على أنهم - أي الفرنسيين - قد نجحوا في ضم المصريين من المشايخ والعلماء من بينهم الشيخ حسن العطار الى المحفل الماسوني الذي أسسه كليبر سنة 1800م ، فبعد أن هرب الشيخ حسن العطار الى الصعيد في أعقاب قدوم الحملة كغيره من العلماء ثم عاد الى القاهرة على أثر دعوة الفرنسيين للعلماء اتصل على الفور برجال الحملة ونقل عنهم علومهم، وفي نفس الوقت تولى تعليمهم اللغة العربية[233] وقد اندمج الى حد كبير في علومهم ، وكثيراً ما تغزل في أشعاره بأصدقائه منهم[234]. ولقد دعت هذه الأمور أن يوصف العطار بأنه من دعاة التجديد[235]. وقد توثقت صلة الشيخ العطار بمحمد علي بعد توليه الولاية وأصبح من الركائز التي يعتمد عليها محمد علي في خطواته التجديدية في مصر وهو أمر يشير الى وجود صلة بين محمد علي والمحفل الماسوني المصري الذي تأسس إبان الحملة الفرنسية[236].

كما أن تطور الأحداث يشير الى تشبع محمد علي بالأفكار الماسونية التي كان مهيأ لها بحكم تكوينه الطبيعي فينقل عنه قوله وهو يفاوض الفرنسيين على مسألة احتلال الجزائر : ثقوا أن قراري ... لا ينبع من عاطفة دينية فأنتم تعرفونني وتعلمون أنني متحرر من هذه الاعتبارات التي يتقيد بها قومي ... قد تقولون أن مواطني حمير وثيران وهذه حقيقة أعلمها[237].

وقد شهد عصر محمد علي على تأسيس أكثر من محفل ماسوني في مصر فقد أنشأ الماسون الإيطاليون محفلاً بالاسكندرية سنة 1830م، على الطريقة الاسكتلدنية وغيرها كثير[238].

إن الماسونية هي القنطرة التي عبرت عن طريقها الصهيونية العالمية، إذا أسسها تسعة من اليهود بغية الوصول الى تحقيق الحلم الصهيوني المتمثل في انشاء حكومة يهودية عالمية تسيطر على العالم، فأعدت خططها وبرامجها المحققة لأهدافها وأطلقت على نفسها اسم : القوة الخفية واتخذت في ذلك السرية والعهود والمواثيق التي كانت تأخذها على العضو المنضم إليها وسيلة ضغط عليه بحيث يصبح آلة توجهه كما تريد. وقد استشرى فساد الماسونية في المجتمعات الغربية واستطاعت أن تجذب الكثيرين من الأعضاء عن طريق شعارها الظاهري: الحرية ، الإخاء، المساواة[239] الماسونيون هم أيدي اليهود التنفيذية لمخططات البطش ومؤامرات الاضطهاد والإعدام والسحق السارية المفعول على جميع شعوب العالم[240].

الماسونية آلة صيد بيد اليهود، يصرعون بها كبار الساسة، ويخدعون الأمم الغافلة والشعوب الجاهلة. الماسونية خطر كامن وراء الرموز والألفاظ والطلاسم، وخنجر غمده اليهود في قلب الشعوب، وأقاموا لها عدواً من داخلها وعلة من وسطها. الماسونية عقرب لدغ الشعوب قروناً، متجلياً رداء الحرية والمساواة والإخاء ....[241].

فالماسونية ماهي إلا يهودية الأصل والمنبت ومادامت كذلك فهي تجيد المكر والخداع، وتتقن أساليب التشكيك في العقائد، والنيل من الأنبياء والرسل عليهم السلام، وتشيع الإلحاد والكفر في ربوع الأرض، وتدعو الى الإباحية والفساد والرجس، واليهود تاريخهم معروف في تحريف الكتب السماوية، وقتل الأنبياء، وإطفاء كل باقة من نور، إنهم أتباع الشيفات، وعبدة الذهب وأصحاب الاحتكار وجمع الأموال وغير ذلك من الرذائل التي اتصفوا بها. ولم يعد اليوم خافياً على أحد أن الماسونية منظمة يهودية يُراد منها تخريب العالم اجتماعياً، وأخلاقياً، ودينياً ... وتمتد أذرعتها المسمومة الى كل المبادئ والقيم بغية تدميرها والقضاء عليها[242].

لقد انتشرت المحافل الماسونية في مصر والشام وتركيا وكانت تعمل ليلاً ونهاراً من أجل تفتيت وإضعاف الدولة العثمانية بمعاولها الفاسدة التي لاتكل ولا تمل ولقد استطاعت المحافل الماسونية الفرنسية في مصر أن تجعل فرنسا تحتضن محمد علي يقول الاستاذ محمد قطب: واحتضنته احتضاناً كاملاً لينفذ لها كل مخطاطتها: ؛ فأنشأت له جيشاً مدرباً على أحدث الأساليب ومجهزاً بأحدث الأسلحة المتاحة يومئذ بإشراف سليمان باش الفرنساوي:[243].

لقد كانت المصالح الفرنسية ترى دعم محمد علي ليتحقق لها أطماعه المستقبلية في حفظ وتقوية محافلها الماسونية ، وإضعاف الدولة العلية العثمانية، وزرع خنجرها المسموم في قلب الدولة العثمانية ولذلك أنشأت لمحمد على اسطولاً بحرياً متقدماً متطوراً، وترسانة بحرية في دمياط، والقناطر الخيرية لتنظيم عملية الري في مصر، أو لمحمد علي، إنما كان لتنفيذ المخطط الصليبي الذي فشلت الحملة الفرنسية عن تنفيذه بسبب اضطرارها الى الخروج.

لقد قام محمد علي بدور مشبوه في نقل مصر من انتمائها الاسلامي الشامل الى شيء آخر يؤدي بها في النهاية الى الخروج عن شريعة الله وكانت تجربة محمد علي قدوة لمن بعده من أمثال مصطفى كمال أتاتورك وجمال عبدالناصر...الخ.

إن المسلم الحق لا يمكن أن يقوم بمثل هذا الدور لا واعياً ولا مستغفلاً ، لأن إسلامه يمنعه أن يتلقى التوجيه من أعداء الاسلام.

لقد كان أعداء الاسلام يريدون القضاء على الدولة العثمانية، والقيام بتغريب العالم الاسلامي مع الاهتمام الخاص ببلد الأزهر ليقوم بتصدير أفكارهم الى بقية الشعوب الاسلامية، فأما القضاء على الدولة العثمانية فقد ساهم في إضعافها وإهدار طاقاتها، واسقاط هيبتها وتعدي على حرماتها وأما التقارب مع الأعداء والسير في فلكهم الفكري والحضاري والإنسلاخ التدريحي عن الانتماء العقدي والفكري والأخلاقي فقط قطع فيه شوطاً مدحه عليه حلفائه من الماسون الفرنسيين والبريطانيين وانهزم أمام الغزو الفكري المنظم وقام بتنفيذ سياسة الابتعاث بإرسال الطلاب الشبان الى أوروبا ليتعلموا هناك، وكان هذا من الأمور الخطيرة المنافذ التي دخل التوجه العلماني من خلالها، فدخل ساحة التلعيم ومن ثم في ساحة الحياة في مصر الاسلامية وأهمل الأزهر وشيوخه وعلمائه واهتم بإرسال الشبان الصغار بأعداد متزايدة الى أوروبا وهم في سن المراهقة، غير محصنين بشيء لينغمسوا في الشهوات، ويتأثروا بالشبهات ثم يرجعوا الى بلادهم ليكونوا رأس الحربة المتجهة الى الغرب، لقد أرس معهم مع البعثات أئمة يؤموا الطلاب في الصلاة ولكن ماذا عملوا الأئمة؟ لقد كان رفاعة رافع الطهطاوي واحداً من أولئك الأئمة ولكنه عاد وهو واحد من دعاة التغريب ، وعندما استقبله أهله بالفرح يوم عاد من فرنسا بعد غيبة سنين؛ فأشاح عليهم في ازدراء ووسمهم بأنهم فلاحون لايستحقون شرف استقباله[244].

ثم ألف كتابه الذي تحدث فيه عن أخبار باريس ودعا فيه الى تحرير المرأة الى السفور، والى الاختلاط ، وأزال عن الرقص المختلط وصمة الدنس، فقال إنه حركات رياضية موقعة على أنغام الموسيقى، فلا ينبغي النظر إليه على أنه عمل مذموم[245].

لقد استغرقت عملية الانتقال التدريحي مايقرب من قرن من الزمان، ولكنها كات عملية مستمرة لا تتوقف ، بل تتوسع على الدوام[246].

لقد كان محمد علي ثعلباً ماكراً همه نفسه وأولاده من بعده ولذلك قام بأعمال شنيعة، وأفعال قبيحة في إضعاف الأمة، والقضاء على شوكتها وتنفيذ مخططات فرنسا وبريطانيا وحرص على أن يجمل صورته في أعين الغرب ويقفوا آثارهم في التحديث بل ويفكر كما قال عن نفسه بعقل افرنجي وهو يلبس القبعة العثمانية[247].

لقد قام محمد علي نيابة عن فرنسا وبريطانيا وروسيا والنمسا وغيرها من الدول الأوروبية بتوجيه ضربات موجعة للاتجاه الاسلامي في كل من مصر، والجزيرة العربية، والشام ، والخلافة العثمانية مما كان لها الأثر في تهيئة العالم الاسلامي للأطماع الغربية.

خامساً : محمد علي وضربه للاسلام في مصر:

بعد أن نجح محمد علي في توطيد نفسه في الحكم وأحاط نفسه ببطانة ومساعدين من نصارى الأروم والأرمن وكتبة من الأقباط واليهود، واستجلب لنفسه مماليك جعلهم حكاماً للأقاليم، وكان في كل ذلك مستنفراً لجموع المسلمين المصريين ومعبراً عن عدم الاهتمام أو الاكتراث بهم وبخاصة أن هؤلاء المساعدين قد أعانوه على سياسته الاستبدادية بين الفلاحين وصف الجبرتي ذلك بقوله: فتح بابه للنصارى من الأروام والأرمن فترأسوا بذلك وعلت أسافلهم، كما أنه كان يحب السيطرة والتسلط ولا يأنس لمن يعارضه[248].

وسلك محمد علي واتباعه من غير المسلمين سياسة من أبرز علاماتها الظلم والقهر والاستعباد ضد جموع الشعب المصري ، فجمع حجج الأرض من الفلاحين وفرض عليهم السخرة، أو دفع ضريبة بديلة وحرم عليهم أن يأكلوا شيئاً من كد أيديهم، وأبطل التجارة، وزاد في اسعار المعايش أضعافاً مضاعفة، وفرض الضرائب التي لايطيقون دفعها، وجعل كل نشاط اقتصادي يؤول إليه، ونقم على الناس[249]، وارجع الجبرتي ذلك الى مايتسم به محمد علي من "داء الحسد والشره والطمع والتطلع لما في أيدي الناس وأرزاقهم"[250]. وقد نتج عن هذه السياسة كره الفلاحين الشديد لمحمد علي وأعوانه، وهروبهم من الأراضي الزراعية، وترك قراهم فراراً من السياسة الظالمة، وأعرضوا عن الاشتراك في جيشه فقد بلغ عدد الفلاحين الفارين في عام واحد هو عام 1831م ستة آلاف فلاح[251].

أما في المدن وبخاصة في القاهرة فيذكر الجبرتي أن محمد علي حين كلف الناس بتعميرها اجتمع على الناس عشرة أشياء من الرذائل وهي السخرة والعونة وأجرة الفعلة والذل والمهانة وتقطيع الثياب ودفع الدراهم وشماتة الاعداء وتعطيل معاشهم وأجرة الحمام[252].

لقد كان الجبرتي معاصراً لسياسة الظلم التي مارسها محمد علي على الشعب المسلم في مصر الذي امتص حقوقه وخيراته وفتح للتجار الأوروبيين الباب على مصراعيه لدخول مصر والهيمنة على اقتصادها، وأصبحت مصر هي المزرعة التي تعتمد عليها أسواق أروربا من المنتجات الزراعية وارتبطت مصر بأوروبا ارتباطاً حضارياً وتجارياً، وأصبح اعتماد طبقة التجار الناشئة في مصر على الاسواق الأوروبية من الناحية الاقتصادية وبالتالي السياسية ، الى جانب تمكين دعاة الثقافة الأوروبية من السيطرة على الحياة الفكرية بعد أن شل دعاة الاتجاه الاسلامي[253]، وأوقف مناهج التعليم القائمة على الدين تنفيذاً لسياسية نابليون الماسونية، وهو أمر أكده المؤرخ الانجليزي أرنولد تويني في قوله : كان محمد علي ديكتاتوراً أمكنه تحويل الآراء النابليونية الى حقائق فعالة في مصر[254].

لقد حقق الاستعمار الأوروبي هدفه في الاستفادة من المنشآت والاصلاحات المادية التي قام بها دميتهم محمد علي، أما شعب مصر المسلم فقد سيطر عليه اليأس ودفع ثمناً باهظاً يفوق حجم كل اصلاح وهو تحطيم هويته الحضارية التي صقلها الاسلام والتي ميزت دروه خلال العصور الاسلامية[255].

وفتح باب الدعوة الى الوطنية والقومية ومارس سياسة التضيق على دعاة الفكر الاسلامي من العلماء والمشايخ فكان هذا الاتجاه مسايراً لمساعيه الرامية الى الاستقلال بمصر وبالتالي إبعادهاعن الارتباط بدولة الخلافة الاسلامية[256]، وقد لقي في اتجاهه هذا عوناً من المحافل الماسونية التي يعتبر هذا الاتجاه من صلب أهدافها.

ومن أبرز الذين عاونوه في هذا الاتجاه الشيخ حسن العطار سنة 776هـ/1835م الذي تشير الدلائل على انضمامه للمحفل الماسوني المصري، فقد كان العطار يري أن البلاد لابد أن تتغير أحوالها ويتجدد بها من المعارف ماليس فيه، وكانت وجهته في هذا التغيير هو الاتجاه الكامل الى الثقافة الأوروبية بعد ان عجز - في رأيه- المشايخ والعلماء عن مواصلة جهود المسلمين الأوائل[257].

وتبع العطار في اتجاه تلميذه رفاعة الطهطاوي 1801-1873م حيث ابتعثه محمد علي الى فرنسا خمس سنوات 1826-1831م عاد بعدها لنشر ما يزكي الفكرة الوطنية وغيرها من الافكار الاجتماعية التي عايشتها فرنسا والتي لم تكن تتلاءم مع أوضاع المجتمع المرتبط بالفكر الاسلامي، وقد بدت هذه الافكار في العديد من القصائد التي نظمها وكذلك الكتب التي ترجمها بعد توليه الاشراف على مدرسة الألسن[258]، لقد تاثر الطهطاوي بتيارات الفكر الأوروبي من أقصى اليمين الى أقصى اليسار بشكل فاق تأثره بالفكر الاسلامي، حيث أبدى في عديد من جوانب فكره، وفي كافة مراحل حياته، إعجابه بأفكار الحرية والمساواة وضرورة الاعتماد على العقل ، لقد تبني ما دعا إليه نابليون إبان حملته الشهيرة، ولقد أظهر طهطاوي تأثراً وإعجاباً بآراء مونتسكيو، وتشبعه بالفكر الماسوني.

وتبع الطهطاوي كثيرون ممن وصلوا الدعوة الى الوطنية والى ضرورة الاتجاه الكامل الى الحضارة الغربية من امثال علي مبارك وابراهيم أدهم وصالح مجدي ومحمد عثمان جلال وعبدالله أبو السعود وعبدالله فكري وغيرهم ، وواصل الجميع هجومهم على التيار الاسلامي من كافة الجوانب[259].*

----------


## nariman

اختلفنا أو اتفقنا محمد علي شخصية لها ثقلها وتأثيرها في تاريخ مصر الحديث
سرد رائع يا أستاذ محمود تحياتي لك

----------

